# Best way to move the wood from the pile to my house?



## Ziprich (Sep 14, 2013)

My setup is a little different this year. My wood is in the back yard, maybe 50 yards from my back door. Then I go in through the breezeway,  in my side door then down the basement steps. I dont have any other way in the basement besides this. I was looking for a cart or wagon, anything that will make this easier.  Last year I just loaded trash barrels and carried them down.  My pile was beside the house, so now since I have further to carry the barrels I'm looking for a smarter way. Any input would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------



## WellSeasoned (Sep 14, 2013)

I saw this cart from another member here on hearth. May work in your situation, from the stack, into the house, and carefully down the steps. The only other thing you need is time. Good luck!


----------



## JP11 (Sep 14, 2013)

You wouldn't by chance have a basement window that you could put a chute in?

Just a thought.


----------



## jackatc1 (Sep 14, 2013)

I use a wheelbarrow. Even when stacking if I have to move more than three steps 
From the pile.
I can load fast, move a full load to the stack and proceed from a more comfortable position.


----------



## bmblank (Sep 14, 2013)

One of those garden wagons works awesome. Can just about move half a face. I've got a basement door so i can roll it right up next to my boiler.


----------



## Jon1270 (Sep 14, 2013)

I've got one of these utility sleds, and it works well on snow, grass or dirt.


----------



## maple1 (Sep 14, 2013)

Don't know what your steps look like, but either throw something down over them for a ramp (make something out of plywood & 2x's?), or use a chute (you don't have a basement window?). Don't even need a chute if you want to just throw it in thru the window then go in & pile it. A sled like suggested above might work too, load it up at the wood pile & don't stop until you're down in the basement where it's going.

If I had to carry all my wood up or down steps, I think I would give up burning wood.


----------



## dave_376 (Sep 14, 2013)

I have to haul my wood 50 yards to the deck then up 4 steps and the into the house. I use something like this which I picked up a harbor freight http://www.closertonature.com/emergency/images/FirewoodCart2.jpg.
It works great except that It won't fit through the door to the house.


----------



## Jon1270 (Sep 14, 2013)

dave_376 said:


> . I use something like this which I picked up a harbor freight http://www.closertonature.com/emergency/images/FirewoodCart2.jpg.



That looks like one I've been imagining but didn't know existed. I have stairs to cope with too, and small wheels don't work so well on steps.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Sep 14, 2013)

For going down the steps, the cart that dave_376 has attached is one of the best. The biggest reason is the size of the wheels. They will do so much better than the smaller wheels. And don't forget, you don't have to load that thing to the top. Take only what you are comfortable handling.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Sep 14, 2013)

Jon1270 said:


> That looks like one I've been imagining but didn't know existed. I have stairs to cope with too, and small wheels don't work so well on steps.



Jon, you type faster than I do.


----------



## CMAG (Sep 14, 2013)

appliance type hand truck is best for stairs and tight spaces


----------



## PapaDave (Sep 14, 2013)

Get someone else to do it.


----------



## CMAG (Sep 14, 2013)

PapaDave said:


> Get someone else to do it.


A man with a plan


----------



## HDRock (Sep 14, 2013)

Jon1270 said:


> I've got one of these utility sleds, and it works well on snow, grass or dirt.


 I also use one of those or depending on how much I want to bring up,  one of these


----------



## PapaDave (Sep 14, 2013)

CMAG said:


> A man with a plan


Except that it doesn't work around here.


----------



## NortheastAl (Sep 14, 2013)

This is one I happened to look at last night. It'll fit through a 24" door opening. Notches, but made in the USA. 

Was looking at carts till 1am last night and I still am confused about which one to get. 

http://www.amazon.com/Carts-Vermont-Super-Chuck-Firewood/dp/B000Y17O7C


----------



## NortheastAl (Sep 14, 2013)

HDRock said:


> I also use one of those or depending on how much I want to bring up,  one of these
> View attachment 111623


I like that garden cart for moving wood around. Don't think it will do well in snow, though. The largest wheel size I've seen is 10".


----------



## HDRock (Sep 14, 2013)

NortheastAl said:


> I like that garden cart for moving wood around. Don't think it will do well in snow, though. The largest wheel size I've seen is 10".


 The buggy works good in 2-3 inches of snow, wheels are 13" but,  I have to shovel or blow a path when it gets deep anyway


----------



## Gasifier (Sep 14, 2013)

PapaDave said:


> Get someone else to do it.


 
This is a good idea. I have hired a couple of young nephews a few times when I had no other help. Just for the move of all the wood in under cover in the fall, like October. Or if I have a big yard/landscaping job. What you can do in one afternoon with two or three teen agers is surprising! For a little money it can be done in no time! Then you can move on to the next project you can tackle by yourself.


----------



## Jon1270 (Sep 14, 2013)

NortheastAl said:


> This is one I happened to look at last night. It'll fit through a 24" door opening. Notches, but made in the USA. Was looking at carts till 1am last night and I still am confused about which one to get. http://www.amazon.com/Carts-Vermont-Super-Chuck-Firewood/dp/B000Y17O7C



$49 cheaper if you go directly to the manufacturer's site.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Sep 14, 2013)

NortheastAl said:


> This is one I happened to look at last night. It'll fit through a 24" door opening. Notches, but made in the USA.
> 
> Was looking at carts till 1am last night and I still am confused about which one to get.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Carts-Vermont-Super-Chuck-Firewood/dp/B000Y17O7C




Al, those work good and for many things besides firewood. Even for those who burn pellets. And if a fellow wants, he could remove that plywood and load it down low. I'm sure there is a point though where you could load too much and it might be a bit more work than you wanted. The biggest thing I think are the size of the wheels. That makes moving it much easier.


----------



## Gasifier (Sep 14, 2013)

Will your wife let you tow a trailer up and down the stairs?


----------



## Gasifier (Sep 14, 2013)

Well you screw some boards down on top of the stairs, of course. So it ain't so bumpy in all.


----------



## NortheastAl (Sep 14, 2013)

Backwoods Savage said:


> Al, those work good and for many things besides firewood. Even for those who burn pellets. And if a fellow wants, he could remove that plywood and load it down low. I'm sure there is a point though where you could load too much and it might be a bit more work than you wanted. The biggest thing I think are the size of the wheels. That makes moving it much easier.


Dennis, they had demo videos with pellets, bags of concrete, and wood, of course. It runs about $200. Although I did see it on other sites for less. The large wheels are key, like you said.


----------



## save$ (Sep 14, 2013)

I would think it might be better to move the whole pile, or as much of it as you can closer to that entry.  Then every time you need wood, it isn't such a hike.  If you get sick or hurt, that distance might be what shuts you off from your wood.


----------



## Wood Duck (Sep 14, 2013)

I move wood from the stacks to a pile on the back porch using a wheelbarrow. I then move wood into the house using a cloth carrier made for moving firewood. This works fine for me. The cloth carrier catches most of the debris from the wood, so it keeps the floor clean in the house.


----------



## HDRock (Sep 14, 2013)

Wood Duck said:


> The cloth carrier catches most of the debris from the wood, so it keeps the floor clean in the house.


 Yep, Log Bag a must have


----------



## CMAG (Sep 14, 2013)

Big wheels roll easy, but keep in mind on a stairs it will be like a steep ramp you will be holding the weight all the way down 
a appliance hand truck you can go one step at a time and then move your feet get good footing and go down another step 
this is IMO much safer and can carry much more weight up and down stairs


----------



## Treacherous (Sep 14, 2013)




----------



## save$ (Sep 14, 2013)

Treacherous said:


>


Wow! More big boy toys. Got to love it.


----------



## WellSeasoned (Sep 14, 2013)

Treacherous said:


>



I could use one of them at the grocery store!


----------



## MrWhoopee (Sep 14, 2013)

If it were me, I'd try to rig a slide (remember your old swing-set?), light enough you could put it on the stairs when you need it and remove when you don't. Or build something similar hinged to the wall side of the stairs. Lower it into place to dump the wood down, then flip it up when done. Carrying (or rolling) wood down stairs just doesn't sound that appealing. Work smarter.


----------



## CMAG (Sep 14, 2013)

save$ said:


> Wow! More big boy toys. Got to love it.


That is cool just need to run it on propane for indoor use


----------



## NortheastAl (Sep 14, 2013)

Wood Duck said:


> I move wood from the stacks to a pile on the back porch using a wheelbarrow. I then move wood into the house using a cloth carrier made for moving firewood. This works fine for me. The cloth carrier catches most of the debris from the wood, so it keeps the floor clean in the house.


I did it last year like that, but I hate having to go up my deck stairs with one load, and then have to do it again. I have a 4'x4' steel rack on the deck along side the house. I fill it up by making multiple trips up the stairs from the wheel barrow. The cloth bag is used to take it in from the sliding deck door. If I had one of those carts with the big wheels I could go around the front of the house, come up the two steps into the house and it is only 10 feet or so to the stove. Not that I am willing to pay $200 for a wood cart. I just want to make it easy on myself. One other thought I had was to put a rack outside the front door and use the cloth bag from there. Don't know how wood at the front of the house looks, but maybe I can camouflage the rack and wood somehow.


----------



## Treacherous (Sep 14, 2013)

They do make an electric model if tracks aren't needed.


----------



## ScotO (Sep 14, 2013)

I use my old faithful Sears Custom tractor and a vintage Jackson lawn cart....haul it over to the basement, pitch it in the door and stack it up!
In regards to both of those implements, they just don't make them like they used to anymore!!


----------



## save$ (Sep 14, 2013)

A suggestion: http://www.ehow.com/how_12148204_build-dumbwaiter-garage-door-opener.html
Use a heavier powered motor for lifting more weight.


----------



## Treacherous (Sep 14, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> I use my old faithful Sears Custom tractor and a vintage Jackson lawn cart....haul it over to the basement, pitch it in the door and stack it up!
> In regards to both of those implements, they just don't make them like they used to anymore!!
> 
> View attachment 111634




What year is your Sears?   My dad still uses my grandfather's old '70 Sears 15HP single cylinder SS to move his firewood.  He even uses the original trailer.


----------



## Paulywalnut (Sep 14, 2013)

I really like the double wheel wheelbarrow. The one with the deep pan. Tractor supply.
You can really load it up and moves quite easily. The steps are something else. Most of us deal with some carrying
once you get to the house. That's what keeps you lean and mean


----------



## ScotO (Sep 14, 2013)

Treacherous said:


> What year is your Sears?   My dad still uses my grandfather's old '70 Sears 15HP single cylinder SS to move his firewood.  He even uses the original trailer.


 It's a 1964 model.  Motor was replace some time before I ever owned it (probably 20-30 years ago), runs like a swiss watch....


----------



## Treacherous (Sep 14, 2013)

I think my dad had to rebuild carb about 10 years ago but pretty much stock except for the belts.  He mows his lawn with it as well.  They are built like tanks.


----------



## ScotO (Sep 14, 2013)

Treacherous said:


> I think my dad had to rebuild carb about 10 years ago but pretty much stock except for the belts.  He mows his lawn with it as well.  They are built like tanks.


 Mine sat for a DECADE with a carburetor issue as well.  Turns out, the main gas tube in the bowl of the carburetor had a really REALLY small inlet hole in the side of it that was barely visible to the naked eye, it was plugged solid with varnish.  Thanks to a micro drillbit set I had in my machinist tool box (and a trip on Google), I found it and corrected it.  Runs fantastic now, and you are right, they are built like tanks!  I have to replace some seals on the differential sometime soon, it's leaking a little gear oil right now......
I also have the mower deck, I may clean it up someday and throw it back on for something to do.  I want to put the snowplow on it too this winter....


----------



## Ziprich (Sep 14, 2013)

I would love to take one of my old windows and make it a wood chute. I guess I need some plans or courage.


----------



## Treacherous (Sep 14, 2013)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Mine sat for a DECADE with a carburetor issue as well.  Turns out, the main gas tube in the bowl of the carburetor had a really REALLY small inlet hole in the side of it that was barely visible to the naked eye, it was plugged solid with varnish.  Thanks to a micro drillbit set I had in my machinist tool box (and a trip on Google), I found it and corrected it.  Runs fantastic now, and you are right, they are built like tanks!  I have to replace some seals on the differential sometime soon, it's leaking a little gear oil right now......
> I also have the mower deck, I may clean it up someday and throw it back on for something to do.  I want to put the snowplow on it too this winter....



That is cool you have the snowplow option.


----------



## ScotO (Sep 14, 2013)

Treacherous said:


> That is cool you have the snowplow option.


 It's actually off of a 1980's Craftsman, but I will be making a custom bracket to mount it to the underframe of the Sears Custom.....


----------



## PapaDave (Sep 14, 2013)

Gasifier said:


> This is a good idea. I have hired a couple of young nephews a few times when I had no other help. Just for the move of all the wood in under cover in the fall, like October. Or if I have a big yard/landscaping job. What you can do in one afternoon with two or three teen agers is surprising! For a little money it can be done in no time! Then you can move on to the next project you can tackle by yourself.


That was meant somewhat tongue-in-cheek, but yep, many hands make short work out of things needing to get done.
Get some pizza and sodas and they'll be happy campers...sore, but happy and full.


----------



## BillLion (Sep 15, 2013)

HDRock said:


> I also use one of those or depending on how much I want to bring up,  one of these
> View attachment 111623



That's the type of cart I want to get! Lowes was out yesterday, but I'm going to keep looking...

BTW: The cart looks even nicer with the Fiskars strategically displayed.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Sep 15, 2013)

Ziprich said:


> My setup is a little different this year. My wood is in the back yard, maybe 50 yards from my back door. Then I go in through the breezeway,  in my side door then down the basement steps. I dont have any other way in the basement besides this. I was looking for a cart or wagon, anything that will make this easier.  Last year I just loaded trash barrels and carried them down.  My pile was beside the house, so now since I have further to carry the barrels I'm looking for a smarter way. Any input would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.




Use a wheelbarrow.  My shed is about 50' from my door.  I use a wheelbarrow.  If my shed were 50 yards away I'd use a wheelbarrow.


----------



## Bigg_Redd (Sep 15, 2013)

maple1 said:


> Don't know what your steps look like, but either throw something down over them for a ramp (make something out of plywood & 2x's?), or use a chute (you don't have a basement window?). Don't even need a chute if you want to just throw it in thru the window then go in & pile it. A sled like suggested above might work too, load it up at the wood pile & don't stop until you're down in the basement where it's going.
> 
> *If I had to carry all my wood up or down steps, I think I would give up burning wood.*



Or this


----------



## HDRock (Sep 15, 2013)

BillLion said:


> That's the type of cart I want to get! Lowes was out yesterday, but I'm going to keep looking...
> 
> BTW: The cart looks even nicer with the Fiskars strategically displayed.


Got mine at TS  http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/groundworkreg;-heavy-duty-utility-cart-1000-lb-capacity  It has a Handle that converts between pull handle and trailer hitch
I use it a lot around my property for ,anything and everything , some times use it while scrounging to get wood out of peoples yards


----------



## bmblank (Sep 15, 2013)

Mine is in the garage full of tools i was using down at the shed. It can be a nice little work bench too.


----------



## Pallet Pete (Sep 15, 2013)

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/home-made-log-cart.79003/


My home made log cart works good too !

Pete


----------



## BillLion (Sep 16, 2013)

HDRock said:


> Got mine at TS  http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/groundworkreg;-heavy-duty-utility-cart-1000-lb-capacity  It has a Handle that converts between pull handle and trailer hitch
> I use it a lot around my property for ,anything and everything , some times use it while scrounging to get wood out of peoples yards



Thanks for the source!


----------



## Joe in MI (Sep 16, 2013)

Growing up, the woodstove was in the family room.  The woodbox was on the back porch, just outside the family room.  The porch was about 5 feet off the ground, and the woodshed was about 100 yards from the house.  As a kid, one of my daily chores was to fill the woodbox.  I was certain that my parents took loads of wood back to the shed every day when I was at school, because there was NO WAY they burned that much wood.  (oh, the feeble teenage mind). 

For the entire time I lived at home, (until I was 21) my dad hauled wood from the shed to the house by the armful.  I used a wheelbarrow when the conditions allowed, and the toboggan once there was a lot of snow on the ground.  My dad used to scoff at me for being "lazy."  A few years after I moved out and he was back to doing it himself, he started occasionally using the wheelbarrow / toboggan method.  Then, in a stroke of "slap your forehead" genius, he realized that we have a circle driveway, and that you could drive up to the door of the shed, put the wood on the tailgate of the truck, and drive it right up to the porch.  Duh!

I realize the original poster's situation is slightly different, but the moral of the story still applies - don't overlook the obvious.

BTW - I really like the "removable chute on the stairs" idea.


----------



## Huntindog1 (Sep 16, 2013)

I was amazed how much the second wheel did for a plain ole wheel barrow.


----------



## rideau (Sep 17, 2013)

I'd use a wheelbarrow to bring the wood to the house in bad weather. 

I have my stacks about 30-50 feet from and slightly lower than the house.  Use "bins" (sold here for carrying groceries: plastic, about 12 inches deep, 12 inches wide and about 18 inches long, I guess, with molded plastic handles on end as well as nylon web carrying straps on the side) generally.  Fill two at a time and carry them to the stairs and stair platform.  Usually fill about eight bins, then carry them inside.  They completely contain and mess, are easy to carry, and each holds enough for a nice fire.  Can leave them inside the sliding glass door if I'm busy, or immediately take them over to the stove.  Easy to stack as they are used, and really easy to grab a couple each time I take the dog for a walk, so easy to keep the supply plentiful.  Seldom have to carry much at once:  only when a storm threatens and I don't want to have to carry wood for a day or two. 

Inexpensive (no cost, as I have the bins for food shopping anyway, and use the bins in summer for gardening, carrying squash (HA!).  Works well.


----------



## Bluezx636 (Sep 17, 2013)

I just purchased a Gorilla cart a few weeks ago and already moved 4 cords of wood around 60 feet. I would say besides my Fiskars X27 this is the best Firewood accessory I have bought and wish I got it sooner. It even has a dumping feature that makes eveything quicker, and is really well balanced.

http://www.amazon.com/GOR866D-Heavy...8&qid=1379428981&sr=8-2&keywords=gorilla+cart


----------



## Huntindog1 (Sep 18, 2013)

Bluezx636 said:


> I just purchased a Gorilla cart a few weeks ago and already moved 4 cords of wood around 60 feet. I would say besides my Fiskars X27 this is the best Firewood accessory I have bought and wish I got it sooner. It even has a dumping feature that makes eveything quicker, and is really well balanced.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/GOR866D-Heavy-Duty-Convertible-200-Pound-Capacity/dp/B00B0C683K/ref=sr_sp-atf_title_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1379428981&sr=8-2&keywords=gorilla cart



I like the way these carts can also be hooked to a garden tractor.


----------

